# MELODIES is OUT! Intro pricing available!



## paoling (May 31, 2022)

We are happy to announce that *MELODIES* is released!
*MELODIES* is a *loop-based library* that combines *3700+ loops* to create infinite combinations of layers for creating songs and enriching musical ideas. Definitely, an inspiring tool for musicians and composers. *MELODIES* was inspired by the most renowned *music streaming service*, where you can choose between different albums. Albums are *collections of loops* built around a particular idea and they usually feature a certain type of instrument.

MELODIES allows to import your own samples, is fully NKS and Kontakt Player compatible, and every loop in the library can be customized with the algorhytmic engine.

Basically *MELODIES* is a swiss army knife to complement musical ideas, to find inspiration for a tune or to make entire songs from scratch. 

Do you miss a drum part for your song? MELODIES!
Do you want a guitar-impro on your piece? MELODIES!
Do you want to add a nice violin ostinato on your orchestal tune? MELODIES!
Are you looking for cinematic ambient guitars to spice up the score you are working on? MELODIES!

Playing *MELODIES* is easy, let yourself be carried away by the atmospheres that will gradually emerge every time you add a new loop to the others!

*MELODIES* is a library for *Kontakt Player* and doesn't require the full version of Kontakt.









Introductory pricing available till July 11th at 239 $ / € instead of 299 $ / €

8.8 GB .NCW Compressed
*3700+ Loops* that can be combined together to produce an infinite number of musical combinations
*129 Albums*, collections of loops
*10 Punch-In FXs*, the black-keys are assignable to ten custom Punch-In effects that provide instant variations on your musical ideas
Due to the *Smart-Randomization* you can produce a vast array of new loops with the help of the editing features of the library
*MELODIES* allows to *import your custom loops!*
24bit / 48khz
*Kontakt Player Ready*, no need for FULL Kontakt


More info at www.fluffyaudio.com and www.getmelodies.com


----------



## rottoy (May 31, 2022)

S 


(N has finally been supplanted!)


----------



## Markrs (May 31, 2022)

Glad we have S, as I was getting tired of N 😄


----------



## Crowe (May 31, 2022)

After the whole - debacle this is a welcome change of pace.


And after that bit of levity, thread ignored. Crappy marketing is crappy marketing.


----------



## Technostica (May 31, 2022)

Well, they spent a lot of time on the GUI, but not sure about the sound.


----------



## sean8877 (May 31, 2022)

N


----------



## muziksculp (May 31, 2022)

I will buy a 'T' .


----------



## ptram (May 31, 2022)

In Italian, No is "No", and Yes is "Sì".

So, I guess this is going to be the first serious effort to create a competitor for N!

Paolo


----------



## RonOrchComp (May 31, 2022)

One letter per day? Tonehammer did that with Requiem, and that turned out really good. Dominus expansion written in reverse?


----------



## constaneum (May 31, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> One letter per day? Tonehammer did that with Requiem, and that turned out really good. Dominus expansion written in reverse?


Is it Southpark entering sample industry ?


----------



## paulmatthew (May 31, 2022)

Silly Putty drum beaters?


----------



## gyprock (May 31, 2022)

SS (Hip Hop Military March Generator)


----------



## wahey73 (May 31, 2022)

Announcement of an Announcement of an Announcement...where have I seen that before?!?


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jun 1, 2022)

wahey73 said:


> Announcement of an Announcement of an Announcement...where have I seen that before?!?


Inception or Spitfire Audio?


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 1, 2022)

shapeshifter00 said:


> Spitfire Audio?


Now we know where that *S *comes from.....they team up with *S*pitfire Audio


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 1, 2022)

‘S’ stands for ‘Sorry, not N’?


----------



## RSK (Jun 1, 2022)

What happened to O,P,Q, and R?


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 1, 2022)

and I thought this type of childish marketing was limited to Spitfire and OT......sigh


----------



## paoling (Jun 2, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> One letter per day? Tonehammer did that with Requiem, and that turned out really good. Dominus expansion written in reverse?


You have got it! 
But actually its not Dominus, every video shows something that can be done with the library. Which is completely a new-kind of library for us (another hint if you know our products) and its one of the most fun thing we've worked on in a while.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jun 2, 2022)

Probably something with "Sequencer" in it - good luck with the release!


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 2, 2022)

I found the video to be way too long and drawn out. I think you should find some way to condense all of the information presented into a shorter run time.

But I will say the music was very well done... I haven't been able to get that song out of my head all day!


----------



## David Kudell (Jun 2, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> One letter per day? Tonehammer did that with Requiem, and that turned out really good. Dominus expansion written in reverse?


The library is called Supercalifragilisticexpialodocious and it comes out in 2024.


----------



## Evans (Jun 2, 2022)

If this gets delayed, they'll have to give it a longer name.


----------



## Dietz (Jun 2, 2022)

What happens if we add S to a hit?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 2, 2022)

Dietz said:


> What happens if we add S to a hit?


SplusHit?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

OK, it's your new 'S'ilence library, all sorts of silence sampled, with lots of RRs, and Legato transitions that are super smooth, and transparent, you won't hear them, it's one of the most innovative libraries ever created, lots of 'S'ilent articulations, to choose from. Lots of option, you will never get tired of pure 'S'ilence.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OK, it's your new 'S'ilence library, all sorts of silence sampled, with lots of RRs, and Legato transitions that are super smooth, and transparent, you won't hear them, it's one of the most innovative libraries ever created, lots of 'S'ilent articulations, to choose from. Lots of option, you will never get tired of pure 'S'ilence.


There indeed lots of silences. Well, three.
The silence before.
The silence after.
And then the worst kind: the silence during.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> There indeed lots of silences. Well, three.
> The silence before.
> The silence after.
> And then the worst kind: the silence during.


If 'S'ilence is done properly, it will beat 'N'.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> If 'S'ilence is done properly, it will beat 'N'.


I heard that the silences in N are sublime. So good, perhaps no-one will ever hear them.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

What's even more amazing, you don't need the internet to download 'S', or 'N', they just appear on your system as soon as you pay for them.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jun 2, 2022)

Oh man, you are going backwards.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 2, 2022)

ParticlES


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jun 2, 2022)

Just did a search for German, Greek, and Latin words that end in *es*. Can't find anything that might apply to a sample library. Any other languages I should search?


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Jun 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> all sorts of silence sampled


Nah, can't be - it's _Fluffy_Audio, not [insert infamous bottle-mic-company here], you see


----------



## Evans (Jun 2, 2022)

New for Fluffy. Seems to end in -es. 

*Nonconformities*. 

Get settled in, this will take a while.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

See, they are selling letter. 'S' , and now an 'E', OK, give me a 'T' next. please.


----------



## Denkii (Jun 2, 2022)

Res
Dies
Moves
Sequences (ah? Ahhh? Particles was already taken so i had to come up with something else. Don't make it particles. Don't let Filip win. Filip already won life. He is already the best member. His title literally says so. Enough is enough!)
Tiles (i rate this one 4/5, too)
Spaces
Faces
Shoelaces
...ok I'll stop


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 2, 2022)

Feces


----------



## Denkii (Jun 2, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Feces


I actually spat.
I am still laughing.
I laughed out loud, standing on the balcony.
At 2 a.m.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> 'S' , and now an 'E', OK, give me a 'T


TES 6, finally! (The Elderscrolls 6)


----------



## paoling (Jun 7, 2022)

4 more letters to go!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 7, 2022)

paoling said:


> 4 more letters to go!


I hope the first of those comes soon. The current four letters are too gruesome—especially considering this grisly period of history!

I'm just going to tell myself it's "melodies" for now and try to ignore the current title of this thread.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 7, 2022)

I know, it's DIES!!!!


----------



## Supremo (Jun 7, 2022)

I bet it is "PARODIES" to the Spitfire usual marketing campaign.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 7, 2022)

'DIES'

This just got creepier. I mean, sending letters one by one was already pretty darn disturbing; now this could be the slowest death threat I've ever received!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 7, 2022)

Strange thing definitely, brass, plucks, drums, pads.....

Maybe its an "up-to-date" follow up of the Aurora series ? Always waited for something like that and its the only library that was that versatile and not genre specific.


----------



## Fry777 (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## RonOrchComp (Jun 7, 2022)

Supremo said:


> I bet it is "PARODIES"


 Oh great. Just what we need. A *Weird Al Yankovic* sample library. Great.


----------



## Denkii (Jun 7, 2022)

Finally a library to reflect how i feel: Maladies


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 7, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Finally a library to reflect how i feel: Maladies


----------



## el-bo (Jun 7, 2022)

RSK said:


> What happened to O,P,Q, and R?


Can I have a P please Bob?


----------



## pcohen12 (Jun 7, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> Oh great. Just what we need. A *Weird Al Yankovic* sample library. Great.


I would pay very good money for this 😂


----------



## Drundfunk (Jun 7, 2022)

The "4 more letters to go" is just a ploy. Only two letters are missing and then we get the libraries full name: Undies


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jun 7, 2022)

UNDIES.


----------



## ptram (Jun 7, 2022)

CANDIES. The dreaded sound of unwrapping.

Paolo


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 7, 2022)

GAS-DIES
A library for @robgb


----------



## BigMal (Jun 7, 2022)

This is precisely the sort of advertising gimmick that Spitfire is (rightly?) pilloried for. Why the difference on this thread? This is not an announcement of an announcement, but 7 staged announcements. If this was from Spitfire, we would be on page 57 now about how Spitfire's marketing is enraging the community. But not a mention of that here; in fact, just fun engagement - hence the genuine confusion: why the difference? (From a Fluffy Audio fan - Dominus one of my most favourite libraries).


----------



## chrisav (Jun 7, 2022)

IRAE


----------



## Illico (Jun 7, 2022)

paoling said:


> 4 more letters to go!


MELOdies.

I just finished one...


----------



## Denkii (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 7, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I heard that the silences in N are sublime. So good, perhaps no-one will ever hear them.



The sound of one N clapping.


----------



## Trif (Jun 7, 2022)

MAL1 DIES, a carefully curated selection of instruments for the discerning composer of scores for adaptations of Beckett's classic novel.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 7, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> The sound of one N clapping.


That's real deep man....real deep.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jun 7, 2022)

Words that end in dies | Words ending in dies


Words that end in dies, words that end with dies, words ending in dies, words ending with dies




www.thefreedictionary.com





hexaploidies is a fun one


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jun 7, 2022)

Also, obligatory.

Z 



2:10 if the auto-jump to time doesn't work.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 7, 2022)

Sad that "nobodies" has already been released as Spaghetti Western........

Buth thanks for the link with all the words, I thought there must be something like that but did not find it....might be useful for the next "N" and so on....


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 7, 2022)

The sooner this lame marketing tactic DIES the better


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 7, 2022)

comedies... legato farts... boring... not smelling this


----------



## Nashi_VI (Jun 7, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> The sooner this lame marketing tactic DIES the better


there! i am going to help you so you don't have to suffer anymore
https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/ignore-thread-jpg.27896/


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jun 7, 2022)

Only four more letters? I was hoping for a Satie-inspired piano library: _Gymnopédies_
A "nude dance, accompanied by song, which youthful Spartan maidens danced on specific occasions" (from Wikipedia).

No remedies for these comedies, my vote is for "melodies".


----------



## LearningToCompose:) (Jun 7, 2022)

I don't think I have context of other devs doing it, but I find it sorta fun :D
Except that we already figured out that it's "undies", but still ..


----------



## Trif (Jun 7, 2022)

I think I've cracked it. It's not DIES, but SEID, as in STATSEID ("state-owned" in Norwegian). Fluffy Audio have sampled the shit out of KORK (Norway's BBCSO) and are looking to put Spitfire out of business.


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 7, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> there! i am going to help you so you don't have to suffer anymore
> https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/ignore-thread-jpg.27896/


Do you have links for the 193 Spitfire and OT lame marketing tactics treads too?


----------



## Nashi_VI (Jun 7, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Do you have links for the 193 Spitfire and OT lame marketing tactics treads too?


I am gonna tell you a secret, you can do the same thing for those threads as well


----------



## Pier (Jun 7, 2022)

Everyone here is thinking DIES is about dying and I'm here like....


----------



## Tombstone (Jun 7, 2022)

DIES? Really the name? Unusural, but I like it!


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 7, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> I am gonna tell you a secret, you can do the same thing for those threads as well


Since you got it all figured out can you fix some my DAW programming in a couple of pieces Im working on?


----------



## Nashi_VI (Jun 7, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Since you got it all figured out can you fix some my DAW programming in a couple of pieces Im working on?


Nah, that is actually complicated stuff.........


----------



## bbrylow (Jun 9, 2022)

Melodies


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jun 9, 2022)

Prosodies!


----------



## Denkii (Jun 9, 2022)

Maxime Luft said:


> Prosodies!


Streber


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 9, 2022)

bbrylow said:


> Melodies


That would be......the end of fantasy.......the end of music......the end of......no, you could not name your company fluffy Audio, have naming like Aurora and Spaghetti Western and then.....no.....end of the world 
Would break my heart really if you are right


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> That would be......the end of fantasy.......the end of music......the end of......no, you could not name your company fluffy Audio, have naming like Aurora and Spaghetti Western and then.....no.....end of the world
> Would break my heart really if you are right


I know that you're not joking. If you need support, I'm here for you. (I might be busy - leave a message.)


----------



## Denkii (Jun 9, 2022)

Memodies...the mobile game's companion library?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 9, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Memodies...the mobile game's companion library?


Thats a nice one, fits even better to my......starts with A.... I think.....will remember....I am sure....bleep....0....1....bleep....


----------



## Drundfunk (Jun 9, 2022)

Probably MONODIES....


----------



## Technostica (Jun 9, 2022)

It could be a misspelling of:
Bill Oddie's Composer Toolkit.


----------



## Drundfunk (Jun 9, 2022)

@Bee_Abney Don't laugh. I'm actually 100% certain this time


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

Technostica said:


> It could be a misspelling of:
> Bill Oddie's Composer Toolkit.


I was going to write something just like that, but I'm not drunk! Bill 'the music is strong with this one' Oddie; birdwatcher and legend of comedy and inappropriately grumpy television presenting.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I was going to write something just like that, but I'm not drunk! Bill 'the music is strong with this one' Oddie; birdwatcher and legend of comedy and inappropriately grumpy television presenting.


I assume that he's unknown outside of the UK? 
If only he'd done a Coogan and had a fling with Courtney Love he'd be much more well known.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 9, 2022)

DUNODIES.....

(EVRYTHING will finally lead to it......)


----------



## Denkii (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

Technostica said:


> I assume that he's unknown outside of the UK?
> If only he'd done a Coogan and had a fling with Courtney Love he'd be much more well known.


Sadly, The Goodies are not well known even within the UK, with younger folks. They just haven't had the repeats. Madly wonderful stuff, deconstructing popular culture and contemporaneous social mores. Also, very funny!


----------



## Denkii (Jun 9, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> Probably MONODIES....


DIPODIES


----------



## Technostica (Jun 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Sadly, The Goodies are not well known even within the UK, with younger folks. They just haven't had the repeats. Madly wonderful stuff, deconstructing popular culture and contemporaneous social mores. Also, very funny!


The Funky Gibbon is still one of my favourites to bash out on pots and pans after I have emptied the bath of Newkie Brown. Burp!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

Technostica said:


> The Funky Gibbon is still one of my favourites to bash out on pots and pans after I have emptied the bath of Newkie Brown. Burp!


Just do, do, do it!


----------



## poly6 (Jun 9, 2022)

What? No one's guessed HOODIES


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 9, 2022)

An eclectic phrase library... combining contrasting genres to create something really fresh.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 9, 2022)

poly6 said:


> What? No one's guessed HOODIES


Even my daughter would agree on this (but they HAVE to be black AND: cats on it, definitely), what a bunch of old guys and girls in here......great you bring in the youth


----------



## EanS (Jun 9, 2022)

NobODIES know the promos I've seen🎶
NobODIES know my sorrow🎶


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

EanS said:


> NobODIES know the promos I've seen🎶
> NobODIES know my sorrow🎶



I'm just a gigolo, and everywhere I go...
I ain't got nobod[ies] ...


----------



## ptram (Jun 9, 2022)

MOODIES. Depressing and exhilarating samples.

Paolo


----------



## Denkii (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jun 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Sadly, The Goodies are not well known even within the UK, with younger folks. They just haven't had the repeats. Madly wonderful stuff, deconstructing popular culture and contemporaneous social mores. Also, very funny!


"Goodies" would be . . . um . . . goody, goody, yum, yum!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm just a gigolo, and everywhere I go...
> I ain't got nobod[ies] ...


Seems it time for:


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Seems it time for:



Some people have questioned my time-keeping; but my watch always displays that it is time for...

You get the idea.


----------



## method1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Nope, just Odies.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jun 9, 2022)

EanS said:


> NobODIES know the promos I've seen🎶
> NobODIES know my sorrow🎶


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 9, 2022)

Technostica said:


> I assume that he's unknown outside of the UK?


Not entirely.


----------



## pranic (Jun 9, 2022)

HOMEBODIES -- A Sample Library comemmorating the pandemic life


----------



## nmaric (Jun 10, 2022)

Melodies...


----------



## MontdeFeuilles (Jun 10, 2022)

Parodies  And it's just human voices trying to imitate the instruments


----------



## Denkii (Jun 13, 2022)

Noonecaresanymorelodies


----------



## ptram (Jun 13, 2022)

Shouldn't have had to be seven letters?

Paolo


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 13, 2022)

So seems nothing left but "Melodies". 

Really disappointing solution for such a marketing gimmick


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 14, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> So seems nothing left but "Melodies".
> 
> Really disappointing solution for such a marketing gimmick


Why? It is such a beautiful word.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 14, 2022)

Montisquirrel said:


> Why? It is such a beautiful word.


Nothing against beautiful "Melodies"  but I had really expected something more "imaginative" and spectacular with many "oooohs" and "aaaahs" when its revealed .


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 14, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Nothing against beautiful "Melodies"  but I had really expected something more "imaginative" and spectacular with many "oooohs" and "aaaahs" when its revealed .


Well maybe it's "Melooooooodies".


----------



## constaneum (Jun 14, 2022)

I'm guessing Melodies too. Ahah


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Jun 14, 2022)

Yeah, Hellodies!!!

Melodies from Hell!

OR: 

Hello Dies! *COMING THURSDAY *- The End Of Greeting


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 14, 2022)

Given the marketing, it better feature a retrograde function!


----------



## Technostica (Jun 14, 2022)

I hope it isn’t a ransom note relating to Jennifer Lopez!


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Jun 14, 2022)

Technostica said:


> I hope it isn’t a ransom note relating to Jennifer Lopez!



Nooooooo, Mr. Yolo Dies??? 










Mr. Yolo The Musician


Makes remixes and original compositions. Mr. Yolo is me.




soundcloud.com


----------



## FinGael (Jun 14, 2022)

"Armadillo Dies. A game changing curated collection of authentic and unique sounds of roadkills - recorded in the edge of Route 66."

Multiple Mike setup (we only hire Mikes) "


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 14, 2022)

YOLO dies. You Only Live Once dies.

Reincarnation proven. By a sample library.

Stranger things have happened.


----------



## FinGael (Jun 14, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> YOLO dies. You Only Live Once dies.
> 
> Reincarnation proven. By a sample library.
> 
> Stranger things have happened.


I heard that you can't transfer the license to your next self, so I think I will pass...


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Jun 14, 2022)

FinGael said:


> "Armadillo Dies. A game changing curated collection of authentic and unique sounds of roadkills - recorded in the edge of Route 66."
> 
> Multiple Mike setup (we only hire Mikes) "


Recorded at the very edge of silence. Exactly after the 21 grams have left the small, fragile bodies and and Mr. Yolo and Friends will never laugh and dance again in the woods.


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Jun 14, 2022)

Or is it the desert? I prefer the Route 666


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 14, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> YOLO dies. You Only Live Once dies.
> 
> Reincarnation proven. By a sample library.
> 
> Stranger things have happened.


DEFINITELY prefer this one


----------



## tritonely (Jun 23, 2022)

Get Melodies – LOOPS REIMAGINED







getmelodies.com




Haven't expected this one from Fluffy Audio! Really interesting what the first experiences and demo's are.


----------



## paoling (Jun 23, 2022)

MELODIES is OUT! 

This is the most fun library we've been working on!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 23, 2022)

paoling said:


> MELODIES is OUT!
> 
> This is the most fun library we've been working on!


Congratulations! It sounds beautiful and seems to have a lot of range in its sources.


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 23, 2022)

paoling said:


> MELODIES is OUT!
> 
> This is the most fun library we've been working on!


Original concept!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 23, 2022)

On first look reminds me a lot on all this mostly subscription based sample/loop library players like Momentum or Xo or whatever that kind of come out on evry corner lately. But I have to admit from the short videos that are available so far I dont get really what might be special about this.

Something where you can throw the integrated samples or your own, chop, slice, randomize.......

And I dont see how these can make a whole song like its announced. A longer "how to make a song with it" walkthrough would be really appreciated, maybe then I get what is so special about it compared to all these other sample/loop players......

At least the name now makes sense to me in anyway.....


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 24, 2022)

I also watched all the videos, and still have no idea what it really is. 
Looks very nice though. Cool concept with the album covers and such.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 25, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> But I have to admit from the short videos that are available so far I don't get really what might be special about this.
> 
> ...
> 
> And I don't see how these can make a whole song like its announced. A longer "how to make a song with it" walkthrough would be really appreciated ...


The user manual helps, but still doesn't quite explain this instrument. I agree with @KarlHeinz that a "how to make a song" tutorial would be very useful.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 25, 2022)

There has been a video up no in the other thread:



Gives a good explanation but as I have posted there: still nothing different for me to see compared to whats already out. And for this the prize, in my opinion, much to high.


----------

